# MAC Ripping Us Off?



## omgitzstephanie (Apr 17, 2009)

Is it just me or is it that all my newer lipglasses/dazzleglasses look like they are not filled up all the way? Before I even opened my HK lipglosses, it had a centimeter length airbubble in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pretty sure my older lipglasses didn't have that. 
Does anyone else have this?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

All of mine have always had that gap of space/air......I only have like 10 ...not my fav by any means ...but the space was there in all of them


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 17, 2009)

the other day I was looking at a new dazzleglass of mine, and I was like, "wow it's already down so much" I couldn't say if previous ones were like that or not, I don't ever recall thinking that so soon.....if it wasn't a new tube I probably wouldn't have noticed it. hmmm maybe you're onto something....


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ Oh, I guess I was never that observant then


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 17, 2009)

All of my HK dazzleglasses were like that and some of the double dazzle ones too, I was a bit pissed off actually.....

NONE of my older ones from the first dazzleglass collection are like this - and I checked the ones in my backups - only the new released ones are like this. I cant say if thats a generalisation for the first release though, but there is a noticeable difference between the ones I have from each release. HKK were the worst of them all


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

I am so glad I am not that fond of these because they are so expensive for the amount of product that you get....pretty sad actually...still trying to figure out what makes them cost so much more and you get so much less...hummmmm, I will have to ask my friend at the lab....SUCKS


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Apr 17, 2009)

Exactly! I don't find a point in buying them if I'm afraid of it running out. 
What the hell MAC.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 18, 2009)

the sad thing though...is that not only are they expensive and they give you like a teaspoon of product...

but JEESUS they are SO pretty LOL. the dazzleglasses are just GORGEOUS, especially over your fav MAC lipstick. it's instant drama. 

sigh....its a cosmetic catch22


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 18, 2009)

I've only noticed that with my live and dye lipglass, but then again, I haven't bought that many lipglasses lately.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 18, 2009)

Seriously make your own dazzleglasses!!  Get some clear lipglass and a sample of reflects glitter and you have a much cheaper version of MAC's dazzleglass.  The look great over lipsticks or mixed with a colored lipglass.

I really love dazzleglasses but for the amount of product and the price I have really tried to only get the ones that are super unique.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 18, 2009)

^^good point. i think i'm only gonna get 2 more and i'll be done. well maybe 3...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I've only noticed that with my live and dye lipglass, but then again, I haven't bought that many lipglasses lately._

 
I have not noticed it at all with Lipglasses.....


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Seriously make your own dazzleglasses!! Get some clear lipglass and a sample of reflects glitter and you had a much cheaper version of MAC's dazzleglass. The look great over lipsticks or mixed with a colored lipglass.

I really love dazzleglasses but for the amount of product and the price I have really tried to only get the ones that are super unique._

 
I think I'll have to do this! I am going to recycle an old DG tube - the stoppers in the top pull out and go back in easily enough and you can wash and sterilize them this way - brush too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could probably even use a pigment instead of a lipmix


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 18, 2009)

That has happend with my Kitty Kouture dazzleglasses twice! When I open it, it's like it's almost half way and also after about three or four uses, it's already half way empty. I wish MAC would fill the dazzleglasses all the way to the top.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jan Lee...That sounds like a lot of work...You know I'm lazy...I will just add the glitter to the clear lip gloss

I think even filling it to the top will only get you about 2-3 more apps ...sadly


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 18, 2009)

Definitely try making your own dazzleglasses if you like the effect but no the price.

Bunny^3 and I stuffed 80 pounds of reflects very pink into our Viva Glam VI SE glosses and it's soooo hot!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 18, 2009)

Tish is right, just buy the clear lipgloss : throw in a bit of a lip safe pigment and a shit load of reflects and there you go, custom dazzleglass.


**I'm so happy I don't like them.. they are SO expensive for what you get...**

And for the air gap I'm gonna investigate too... I remember finding it strange too how my new l/g weren't as full..


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 18, 2009)

This is why I've never purchased or even tried a dazzleglass.  I'm afraid I'll love them and it's a love I cannot afford


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_This is why I've never purchased or even tried a dazzleglass.  I'm afraid I'll love them and it's a love I cannot afford 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have yet to buy a dazzleglass. just can't get over the rip-off of so little product. I have seen people do swatches on their hand and then you see the air bubble already created in the dazzleglass and the cremesheens, too.

So I will be doing the reflects glitters, I have just not gotten around to it.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 18, 2009)

I probably will pick up a couple dazzleglasses or B2M for them.

BUT....

Another vote for custom made.  Use a clear gloss, a lipmix (PRO product), or whatever and add your own reflects.  Sooo much more worth it.  I mean, think about it.  You pay $18 for a dazzleglass.  Reflects glitter is $19.50.  Buy 2-3 reflects glitters and mix them to make your own custom dazzleglass.  I plan to.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 18, 2009)

Or you could pick up the new Chanel Celestial glossimers, some of which are like the dazzleglasses, but better in my opinion. You get so much more product than you do with the dazzleglasses. Glossimers are $27 for 0.19oz and dazzleglasses are $18 for 0.06 ozs. So glossimers are $142/oz versus Dazzleglasses at $300/oz. Who would have thought they'd see the day when Chanel was cheaper than Mac? 
This isn't my pic., but it'll give you an idea of the new Celestial glossimers are like. Some are more like Dazzleglasses and other are more like traditional glossimers.

Courtesy of jojoba from makeup alley

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3313/...2da05b90_o.jpg

    * Nebula a Parma pink sparkling with blue, white and violet pearlizers
    * Venus a vivid pink with gold and pink mica
    * Silex a coral bursting with coppery and rosy reflectors
    * Météore a rosy copper
    * Cosmos a red-brown sprinkled with gold
    * Mica a tender, sweet and opalescent pink
    * Mirage a starry dark violet
    * Jupiter a red boosted with matching pearlizers


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

^^^ Wow and those actually have great color payoff!!!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Wow and those actually have great color payoff!!!_

 
I know. I've been drooling over Venus, Jupiter and Cosmos.

ETA: I have Sideral from last years collection and it is drop dead gorgeous. It beats the pants off the dazzleglasses that I have easily, for color and sparkliness. Once I did the math, I decided I'm not ever going to buy dazzleglasses again, when there is a better and less expensive alternative. Oh and I've used my Sideral tons of times and I'm barely down a third of a tube. Thank you Chanel!

ETA, part deux: and a picture of what last years collection looked like in the tube. Again not my picture, borrowed from zeynep81 at makeup alley again.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...ssimers-2-.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sideral was the one that caught my eye immediately...and I like EVERY single one from the 1st post


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 18, 2009)

I love Chanel glossimers but haven't bought one in quite sometime because they are so expensive.  But now that you broke it down for me SMMY I think that I might have to get one of these.  

Wow $300 an ounce of dazzleglass!  That is terrible!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Seriously make your own dazzleglasses!!  Get some clear lipglass and a sample of reflects glitter and you have a much cheaper version of MAC's dazzleglass.  The look great over lipsticks or mixed with a colored lipglass.

I really love dazzleglasses but for the amount of product and the price I have really tried to only get the ones that are super unique._

 
I refuse to buy Dazzleglasses.  They are pretty but I am not paying $18 for lip gloss when you get so little.  So I wont buy even one.  What's the point in becoming attached.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2009)

Tish, this one's for you:


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, I remember when Glossimers were $23. But they make the best clear/pink lipgloss called Glaze. The wear on the gloss is amazing, brilliant, I dare say.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Tish, this one's for you:


_

 
Wooowzaaaaaa  I am going to bed...My credit card is starting to fold around the edges!!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love Chanel glossimers but haven't bought one in quite sometime because they are so expensive.  But now that you broke it down for me SMMY I think that I might have to get one of these.  

Wow $300 an ounce of dazzleglass!  That is terrible!_

 
I know, I feel like Debbie Downer bagging on Mac, but the dazzleglasses are ridiculously overpriced for what they are. I picked a few up at my CCO to see what the buzz was about for these, last year. Dazzleglasses are pretty, but they have an odd chemical smell (like some sort of organic solvent that's outgassing from the lipglass) and almost no pigment. Just my opinion again, but they don't hold a candle to my Sideral glossimer and I get to use my glossimer for more than 3x the amount of time that a dazzleglass lasts me. I don't mind paying more for a quality product, but in this case the higher quality product happens to be less expensive and it's Chanel to boot. So win-win for my pocketbook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I strongly suggest trying the Chanel glossimers out in person, as not all of the Celestial Collection is uber-sparkly. Some of them are pearl formulas instead.

Oh and Tish, I know what you mean about Sideral. I almost made skidmarks stopping in my tracks at my Chanel counter when I saw it and had to stop and get it. I actually went "oooh" when I saw it and the Chanel MA told me that she got that reaction a lot with that particular glossimer. Sparkle-love!


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Tish, this one's for you:


_


----------



## SMMY (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Tish, this one's for you:


_

 
Channeling our board bard, Rbella: 

I think I just pooped my pants.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Channeling our board bard, Rbella: 

I think I just pooped my pants._

 
Ah, I'll be getting you depends as well...


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Wooowzaaaaaa  I am going to bed...My credit card is starting to fold around the edges!!_

 
Have nice glossimer dreams. They are wonderful. Two of my favorite colors are called Spark and Twinkle. FYI


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2009)

i'm also dissapointed with the lack of product in dazzleglasses... however i knew from when they got released the first time how qickly they seem to get used up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's why i limit myself on them. i only break them out on special occasions!! oh and i agree with the hello kitty hk one... i've used mine once and over 1cm is gone! what the hell? i don't even use that much on my lips.


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 18, 2009)

Ernie I agree on Spark (sparkly gold red). I have Spark, Hacienda, Jelly and Galaxy.

Use only one, Spark over red lipsticks which is why I wanted Love Alert d/g, but can't pull the trigger, too little product for that price.


----------



## lara (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazzleglasses are measured by weight over volume. The more solids you add to a gloss base the heavier the product gets, ergo the reduced product volume.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 18, 2009)

i swear to god.

i swear to god.

this site is horrible for my wallet. and WHY did my mom call me this morning askin if i'd go to the MAC store with her to help her find some stuff. yea right. like i'd really help HER when i'd be too busy being selfish and loading up for myself. i need help.


----------



## TangoMT (Apr 18, 2009)

I have noticed this too with my dazzleglasses! My older colors like Date Night and Miss Dynamite are so full they make smooching sounds when I close the tube...the ones I have from Double Dazzle already have a large air bubble in them, and that's just from one use/swatch. It leads to me obsessively turning my dazzleglasses like hot dogs on a grill anytime I open my lipglass storage drawer so I don't have to look at that bubble!


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, a lot of companies in all areas are admitting to giving less in their products compared to charging us more.
They think we wont notice or something?


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Tish, this one's for you:


_

 






Yeah I think the same about Chanel glossimer, stop buying dazzleglass for once and try one of those... I dare you to not fall in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same for the equivalent of the creemsheen lipglass... just go and get an Aqualumiere from Chanel.  More product better quality better price, try it.


----------



## rbella (Apr 18, 2009)

Chanel Glossimers make me feel like a woman.  And, pissing myself. (that one's for you, SMMY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## SMMY (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Chanel Glossimers make me feel like a woman.  And, pissing myself. (that one's for you, SMMY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
rbella, please! At least tell me that you're wearing dark pants.
Ernie, where are those depends?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 18, 2009)

I love Chanel Glossimers!!  One of my faves is Cry Baby.  I have 2 of those, plus two of the matching polishes.  I have a bunch of Chanel polishes...they're so yummy!!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 18, 2009)

I second Glaze Glossimer! It's basically clear gloss, but its purple tinged with a really yummy smell. The other night I had it on and it felt really smooth and nice. Then I wiped it off and put on a MAC lipglass and in comparison it felt so sticky! 

I love MAC, but lets face it Chanel Glossimers kick ass. And cause people bladder disfunction.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMT* 

 
_I have noticed this too with my dazzleglasses! My older colors like Date Night and Miss Dynamite are so full they make smooching sounds when I close the tube...the ones I have from Double Dazzle already have a large air bubble in them, and that's just from one use/swatch. It leads to me obsessively turning my dazzleglasses like hot dogs on a grill anytime I open my lipglass storage drawer so I don't have to look at that bubble!_

 
i know what you mean! i look at my d/gs after a couple of uses each at most (and i apply a really thin layer too), and looking at the giant air bubbles make me so sad.. i usually have them on my desk bc i like looking at all the sparkle, and my bf always laughs at me bc im always rolling them to the other side so i can see less air bubble and more dazzle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im gonna try the reflects thing soon though, as soon as they restock some of the reflects at my Pro store. Sugarrimmed would be kind of hard to try duping tho.. i dont even know what id mix for that?? Transparent Pink and Teal maybe? Although the glitters always looked more blue than teal to me.....


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm also for another dazzleglass substitution, try out YSL Golden Gloss.  It's almost the same, but WAY better.  I love them! Not nearly as sticky as dazzleglass, and a larger amount of product!! They have 0.2 oz as oppose to 0.06 for dazzleglass.  Golden Gloss are 29$ but I'd rather pay that.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah the dazzleglasses are really expensive. This is why I only bought two each time they got released. 

It seems like I need some Chanel Glossimers in my life though. Does anyone know how much they are in CAD$?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Definitely try making your own dazzleglasses if you like the effect but no the price.

Bunny^3 and I stuffed 80 pounds of reflects very pink into our Viva Glam VI SE glosses and it's soooo hot!_

 
We did. Viva Glam VI SE Remix Hyper Combo Finish Complete Edition X Version HD String Exclusive is the bomb.

And I'm pretty sure that the Dazzleglasses are measured by how much glitter is put into them, not by how full the vial is. Sucks but yeah. And it's proven that there's literally LESS than a standard Lipglass amount in there. IT'S DUMB!


----------



## sierrao (Apr 21, 2009)

i remeber the dazzleglasses last year were only $16 and they had more product in them.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_i remeber the dazzleglasses last year were only $16 and they had more product in them._

 
They know that Dazzleglasses and Mineralize Skinfinishes are collectible-enough to justify the price increases. It's dumb. e_e


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_We did. Viva Glam VI SE Remix Hyper Combo Finish Complete Edition X Version HD String Exclusive is the bomb._

 
Is that the name of your creation?  LOL....I got dizzy just reading that.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 21, 2009)

My trainer says the Dazzleglasses have less product in them because the ingredients are rare, hard to find, and expensive. Therefore, they are also more costly due to the fact that they're considered a luxury product.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_My trainer says the Dazzleglasses have less product in them because the ingredients are rare, hard to find, and expensive. Therefore, they are also more costly due to the fact that they're considered a luxury product._

 

It's funny how Chanel can sell the same thing for less than half the price. And I know, trainers have to say that, to sell the product. It's fortunate there are other alternatives to the Dazzleglasses now.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 21, 2009)

I should create my own dazzleglass soon since I have both Reflects Very Pink and Reflects Blue glitter pigments and aiming for Reflects Purple Duo so that I can create a dupe dazzleglass of Comet Blue.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Apr 22, 2009)

dazzleglasses are only pretty in the container, once they go on..all it is a sticky glittery gunk IMO.


----------



## n_c (Apr 22, 2009)

Boy am I glad i didn't get into these.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_It's funny how Chanel can sell the same thing for less than half the price. And I know, trainers have to say that, to sell the product. It's fortunate there are other alternatives to the Dazzleglasses now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How much does Chanel sell them for?
And btw, I completely agree with you. It is ridiculous.
It's just another case of having to write to MAC and complain. Trust me, they listen. And if enough ppl complain, the product will become so much better, and who knows, the price might decrease.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *omgitzstephanie* 

 
_Is it just me or is it that all my newer lipglasses/dazzleglasses look like they are not filled up all the way? Before I even opened my HK lipglosses, it had a centimeter length airbubble in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty sure my older lipglasses didn't have that. 
Does anyone else have this?_

 
Yes, my new Smile and Goldyrocks have these air bubbles as well. You can see my pics in the swatch thread.

But I love Dazzlaglasses, so I don't complain


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 26, 2009)

Dazzleglasses are a rip-off for sure.
$20 bucks for that minute amount? I don't think so!

As for the HK l/g, I noticed it had less amount of product too.


----------



## RebekahR (Apr 26, 2009)

We have two weeks till double dazzle is out here..I am considering carefully after reading this thread..

they are £13 here..lustreglass is £10.. I got one last week and it was 100% full.. maybe I will ask to check the dazzleglasses before purchase..£13 is still cheaper than NARS though..

fantastic info here!


----------



## MissCrystal (Apr 26, 2009)

i dont know if this has been mentioned yet but mac also recently changed the dazzelglass brush/wand thingy so when u pull it out to use it looks like theres less i dunno why ...


----------



## Chula (May 12, 2009)

A quick tip : Take water, pour some in a cup, heat the cup in the microwave for about 30 sec (I think that's enough), then put all of your lipglasses, dazzleglasses.. in it, and let it sit for 15 min or so, the product from the top and the sides will go down, which gives you MORE product that you usually toss or B2M without breaking the plastic !


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I should create my own dazzleglass soon since I have both Reflects Very Pink and Reflects Blue glitter pigments and aiming for Reflects Purple Duo so that I can create a dupe dazzleglass of Comet Blue._

 
ooo if you do try it please let us know how that turns out!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

I think they just rip us off with the twice yearly price increases.  I'm pretty sure inflation isn't climbing that fast.


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 16, 2009)

Me too! I bought Funtabulous and Baby Sparks. They seem to have more color payoff before too. I didn't see any dazzleglass worth getting when this new collection came out, especially not for that price

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_i remeber the dazzleglasses last year were only $16 and they had more product in them._


----------



## gildedangel (May 17, 2009)

I agree that the dazzleglasses can be a complete ripoff. I guess that it is more of a "luxury" product but that can't justify a higher cost for less product, although I noticed that they use a higher quality plastic for the packaging to really make the product sparkle and shine. I like to B2M for dazzleglasses, that way I get them for free and I am getting more for my money for the empty containers.


----------



## Lapis (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I refuse to buy Dazzleglasses.  They are pretty but I am not paying $18 for lip gloss when you get so little.  So I wont buy even one.  What's the point in becoming attached._

 
this where I'm at
I don't even B2M for them, I do that for lipstick


----------



## User27 (May 19, 2009)

Thank you guys for letting me know I wasn't losing my mind for not investing in Dazzleglasses. I'm primarily lipsticks and lipglasses as I feel I'm paying for pretty packaging that will be gone soon enough anyways with Dazzies. I acknowledge you put any shade of red lipstick in front of me, I'm turned on my heel at full attention. Put a Dazzle in front of me, I say awww, that's so pretty but yeah, no buy.


----------



## MACForME (May 19, 2009)

Oh boy..
I hate to jump on this bandwagon, but I too noticed the space with my dazzleglass. I keep them "upright" in my kit, so it REALLY shows.

I also noticed that in the pink glitter liner from HK, there was a HUGE space between the top and the product.. There is less in there.. I have older glitter liner back-ups that are unopened and there is definately more in those then in the recent ones.. 

Just had to add my 2 cents. (anyone have change?)


----------



## frocher (May 19, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Poupette (May 20, 2009)

I had a look at the Dazzleglasses yesterday at my counter and sure they looked lovely but I'm not paying that much for so little product. Ended up with a Chanel glossimer in "Sideral" and am very happy with my decision.


----------



## Pufferfish (Oct 31, 2009)

Would u believe here in Malaysia the Dazzleglasses are RM80 while the Chanel Glossimers are RM84 each?? (1USD= RM3.4 ~ 3.5) That's almost the same price!

I saw the Dazzleglass in jingle jangle and wanted to get it, until I found out the cost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm looking for a dupe with the Glossimers. But it's quite hard cause they're different. Venus is pretty though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still can't decide between Astral, Mica, Venus, Silex, Sideral...


----------



## Babylard (Nov 3, 2009)

i stand my dazzleglasses upwards, and gosh there isnt much in it......... but i still love them D:


----------

